# FREE COD: BO Rezurrection Map Pack DLC code



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

I purchased this Xbox Live DLC code today only to realize it was free for Prestige edition owners...:tongue3:...sooo, I will give this to one lucky person by 10 PM EST today (9/7). All you have to do is post here, tell a joke, say hi, whatever random thoughts you may have. Good Luck!


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello sir! Hope I win lol


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Greetings, I'm on the Popper taking a big one.


----------



## JieeHD (Aug 6, 2011)

Lolz, hai!


----------

